# Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

in flagranti ertappte ich gerade dieses Eichhörnchen, wie es in unserem Vogelhaus Nüsse und Rosinen stibitzte. Wenn ich nicht so paddelig gewesen wäre, über meine eigene Schuhe zu stolpern, dann hätte ich vermutlich noch näher herangekonnt. So war das Tierchen leider nicht in Reichweite des kleinen, eingebauten Blitzes meiner Kompakten (Reichweite ca. 3 m). Allerdings spiegelt sich der Blitz in den Augen des kleinen Diebes...

OK, ein wenig Off-Topic, musste ich aber trotzdem loswerden.
Mehr über unseren Teich - mit vielen Fotos - gibt's hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951

Liebe Grüße vom Alex!


----------



## Hawk0210 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Hi Alex

Super Foto hast du da gemacht!!....


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Hi Alex,

spitze, wieder ein Suchbild für die Rätselecke  

Ich habs gefunden;- ich hab gewonnen  

Foto


----------



## Uli (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

hi thomas,
ist das besser?
gruß uli


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Igitt Uli,

hast du das Eichhörnchen selber umgebracht?


----------



## Uli (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

hi thomas,
warum sollte ich das machen?es lag vor jahren tod auf der straße,wurde wahrscheinlich von einem auto überfahren.
gruß uli


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Dann bin ich ja erleichtert Uli


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

So, nachdem unser Waffenarsenal auf den neuesten Stand (N*kon D80 + N*kkor 70-210mm 1:4-5.6D) gebracht wurde, hier der erste Blattschuss:


----------



## Frank (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Hi Alex,

na siekstes, ersten Volltreffer gelandet! 

Aber sag mal, kommen da überhaupt noch Vögel, wenn sich das "Raubtier" da so oft rumtreibt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Klasse Foto   


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Hallo utzoff,
Danke!

Hallo Frank,
an Vögeln herrscht trotz Eichhörnchen kein Mangel: Ständig ist reger Flugverkehr. Wenn einer der mindestens zwei regelmäßigen Besucher ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14521 ) im Futterhaus sitzt, ist natürlich das Geschrei groß. Vor allem die Drosseln beschweren sich oft lautstark. Aber irgendwelche Übergriffe konnten wir noch nicht beobachten.

Dass Eichhörnchen mitunter schonmal das eine oder andere Ei aus Vogelnestern mitgehen lassen sollen, habe ich bereits gehört. Aber greifen die auch ausgewachsene Vögel an??? Hier klärt uns W*ki*edia auf: Die dort beschriebene nicht vegetarische Nahrung besteht aus Insekten, Vogeleiern und Jungvögeln (Nestlinge). Damit muss man wohl auch nicht weiter darüber nachdenken, wenn das Tier mal wieder aus unserem Teich trinkt...


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

So, jetzt schlägt's Dreizehn!

Eben dachte ich, dass unser (Garten-) Hausfreund wieder da sei.

Was war's? Ein dicke fette Ratte!!! So ein fettes Vieh habe ich noch nie gesehen. Sass tolldreist im Vogelhaus und haute sich den Bauch voll!

Ich habe sofort Gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet: Ich hatte noch einige Wühlmausfallen, mit denen die Wühlmausjagd nicht so erfolgreich ist, in der Ecke liegen. Eine Ratte hatte ich damit aber bereits erlegt. Damit die Ratten die Teile nicht umwerfen und unter Umgehung des Tötungsmechanismus leerfressen können, habe ich die Dinger auf ein Brettchen geschraubt und dann das ganz in unseren Komposthaufen gestellt. Hoffentlich sind noch keine Igel oder andere Nützlinge unterwegs!!! Und: Hoffentlich passt dieses Kalb da überhaupt rein!

Zum Foto: Bild von oben in den beinahe leeren Komposter. Die Fallen "blicken" auf eine halb geöffnete Entleerungsklappe. Die Ratten können kommen!


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2008)

*Ratte, daß sehr intelligente Wesen ....*

Servus Alex

Ratten

Dein Foto gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  

Warum stören dich die Tiere ???

Krankheitsüberträger ??? 

Ekel ??? sind sehr saubere Tiere !!!

oder

Vorurteil ???

*Manche halten sie sogar als Haustiere !!!

Leben und Leben lassen !!! Ich bin bekennender Tierschützer !!!

 
Bei uns im Garten, futtern gerade heruntergefallenes Vogelfutter und sind sogar im Teich schwimmen gegangen !!!​**Nix für ungut Alex, aber das sind LEBEWESEN die niemanden etwas zu leide tun.*

Ps.: Was macht den Unterschiede zu Eichhörnchen (Eichkatzerln, wie man bei uns sagt), sind beides Nager, nur das die Eichhörnchen ein lieberes Gesicht haben und einen buschigen Schwanz ???


----------



## stellidaura (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Hallo,
ich hatte sogar mal eine Ratte im Haus (altes Fachwerkhaus, da gibts die tollsten Löcher, die ich aber immer erst dann sehe, wenn sie jemand benutzt, um rein zu kommen). 
Saß abends auf dem Sofa und las Zeitung, hab mich also ganz ruhig verhalten, als plötzlich die Ratte um die Ecke kam. Wir haben uns beide sehr erschrocken. Die Ratte ist wieder abgehauen und ich habe meine Füße in rekordvedächtiger Geschwindikgeit aufs Sofa gezogen.
Hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis ich das Loch gefunden hatte und die Ratte hatte sehr zu meinem Leidwesen nicht allzuviel Angst vor mir oder den übrigen Familiemitgliedern.
Ich bin froh, dass die Ratte jetzt wieder draußen wohnt.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Alex45525 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

@Digicat

Im Prinzip denke ich meist genau wie Du.

Warum Ratten allgemein als Schädlinge gelten und den meisten Leuten unangenehm sind, ist mir persönlich zunächst erstmal egal.

Mich stört auf jeden Fall die Aufdringlichkeit der Tiere: Gern kommen die durch geöffnete Türen in die Wohnung, wie das Beispiel eines Nachbarn zeigt, der plötzlich unschöne Kothäufchen in der Wohnung fand.

Wenn es ein einzelnes Tier wäre, dann wäre das alles nicht sooo tragisch (OK, schlimm genug).
Jedoch: Die hohen Vermehrungsraten lassen bei unkontrollierter Ausbreitung schlimmes erwarten. Wik*pedia:
"Ratten sind sehr fruchtbare Tiere. Bereits im Alter von etwa sechs Wochen tritt bei ihnen die Geschlechtsreife ein. Domestizierte Rattenweibchen können allerdings schon mit 5 Wochen geschlechtsreif sein. Im Jahr hochgerechnet kommt ein freilebendes Rattenweibchen auf bis zu sechs oder acht Würfe, der Durchschnitt liegt bei vier. Die Jungen (pro Wurf etwa fünf bis achtzehn) kommen meist in den Monaten März und April, sowie im Spätsommer (September) zur Welt."

Hinzu kommt, dass die natürlichen Feinde der Ratten nicht gerade Kulturfolger sind. Die Ratten würden sich in unserem Garten wie in einer Niesche explosionsartig vermehren!

Aus zwei bis drei Kothäufchen können so in einem größeren Haus bei etwas Unaufmerksamkeit (und Pech) eine gehörige Sauerei werden...
Nicht meine Vorstellung vom Zusammenleben mit Tieren.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

@digicat 
wer Ratten einmal in einer Zwischendecke hatte und nächtelang kein Auge zugemacht hat, der denkt eventuell anders als Du. 

Sehr intelligente Tiere, mit idealen Lebensbedingungen in unseren Städten und Kanälen. Und von da direkt in den Hühnerstall oder in das Wohnhaus !? 
Also da ekelt es mich schon ein wenig und ich greife auch zu Fallen. 

Wer die als Haustier halten möchte, ist ja eventuell noch etwas anderes, aber der sieht auch zu, das er nicht am Ende des Jahres 1000 hat. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Servus Alex & Wolf

Unbestritten, ist das unangenehm.

Abhilfe: Lebendfallen aufstellen, Tiere in ein Waldstück oder brachliegendes Gelände bringen.
Gut kostet etwas Zeit und Kosten, aber der Natur hilfts, Bussard & Co wirds freuen und wenns auch noch fotografierts, habts dann auch noch die Raubvögel "angefüttert" und Eure Freude an den Raubvogelfotos.

Nicht das jetzt der Eindruck entsteht "Ich bring, sie nicht um, daß sollen andere tun", aber so wäre der natürliche Kreislauf. Die Raubvögel sind nun mal der größte Feinde der Nager.

@ Wolf: O.K., aus der Zwischendecke die zu bringen ist eine Herausforderung, da gehts nicht anders als "Human-töten", aber wenn gelöst, dann wieder den "Blutdruck" senken, Löcher stopfen und dann wie oben beschrieben  

Allgemein: wie können wir eine Plage verhindern. Das Umfeld für die Ratten unbrauchbar machen. Keine Komposthaufen mit Speisereste, Nistplätze vermeiden, natürlichen Feinden ein Umfeld geben, daß sie sich bei Euch wohlfühlen. Und sich selbst auf diese Tiere einstellen, wie stören, stören und nochmal stören, wie auch immer, Unruhe im Revier wollen die nicht.
Katzen sind da nur bedingt eine Hilfe, vorallem wenn sie genug zum "futtern" zu Hause bekommen.

In dem Sinn
Tierschützliche Grüsse


----------



## Alex45525 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Das ist das Schöne am Forum:

Viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. Und wenn nach außen hin auch der Eindruck entsteht, die Diskussion sei "unfruchtbar" und "führe zu nichts", dann muss ich dem entgegen halten, dass die bloße Beschäftigung mit dem Thema uns alle hier weiterbringt.

@Digicat
Für die kritischen Anmerkungen - selbst wenn ich Deine Meinung nicht bis ins letzte Detail teile - vielen Dank! Sie haben mir geholfen, die Hasskappe abzusetzen und die "Biester" wieder ein wenig mehr als Kreaturen zu sehen, die ihren Platz in der Natur haben. Die mit solchen Aktionen angestrebte "Hygiene" jedenfalls wollen wir doch in letzter Konsequenz alle nicht wirklich, oder?

Seit eineinhalb Wochen habe ich die Fallen bereits draußen. Und die Ratte/n: Fehlanzeige. Wurde/n auch nicht mehr gesehen. Vielleicht die böse Aura der Fallen gerochen? Durch implizit kommunizierten Hass vergrämt???

Sollen ja sehr intelligente Tiere sein.

Mich stört's nicht. Wenn die jetzt weg ist/sind, dann packe ich meine Fallen eben wieder ein und freue mich, dass ich nicht einen Kadaver entsorgen muss. Und ich auch nicht Gefahr laufe, einen frühen Igel zu erlegen. Das wäre für mich nämlich sowas wie der Supergau.

Im Ergebnis eventuell eine Tatsache die Digicat freut???


----------



## Digicat (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Servus Alex

Jetzt aber sprachlos bin  .

Freut mich, wenn ich ein bisschen zum nachdenken anregen konnte und es freut mich viel mehr, daß es keine "Opfer" gegeben hat.

So soll eine Community funktionieren  

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drolliger, aber dreister Besucher...*

Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen:



> Jetzt aber sprachlos bin



*Joda, bist Du's???*



Nichts für ungut, kann mal passieren...
Kommt mich auch oft vorbei.


----------

